# Lecture CD impossible ?



## Mac à Rosny (20 Septembre 2008)

Config: iMac G5

Je viens d'acheter un CD audio.
Il ne présente aucun défaut de frabrication.
Aucun problème de lecture de ce CD dans un lecteur de salon.

Quand je le mets dans le "mange disque" de mon Mac, on entend un bruit assez fort, cyclique, du disque qui tourne à une vitesse croissante (comme un bruit de frottement du CD).
Le disque ne monte pas.
Puis la vitesse de rotation diminue et le CD est éjecté, sans être monté

Cette anomalie est reproduite lors de nombreuses tentatives suivantes.
Au bout d'une dizaine d'essais, le disque est monté immédiatement et sans bruit.
La lecture en est normale.

Ma question:
Le coupable est-il le lecteur ou le CD ?
Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème avec un "mange disque" ?
Est-ce grav' Doc ? 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut P_at à Laille

_
tu as toi même les éléments de réponses ou de tests à faire

tester ce cd  sur  d'autres ordis 

ou sur le tien, tester  avec d'autres galettes cd -dvd

( c'est un probleme très commun , y a pas de quoi criser, cd ou lecteur sont très capricieux et ont des allergies ponctuelles ou temporaires)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Salut P_at à Laille
> 
> _
> tu as toi même les éléments de réponses ou de tests à faire
> ...



J'ai évidemment fait ces tests avant de "poster":
- autres CD sur le même ordi: RAS
- autres ordis avec le même CD: RAS

Aucune logique... d'où ma question angoissée. 

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

bah va falloir en parler à un psy specialisé

( y a un marché)
---
allergie d'un lecteur  à un CD on l'a tous vécue ou presque,  y a tellement de variables
( à commencer par la qualité de fabrication du cd ou lecteur)

si ca se renouvelle avec plein de galettes " même marque" sur un même ordi , on peut juste envisager l'hypothèse inexplicable d' allergie de ce lecteur à telle marque, et encore


----------



## theoliane (20 Septembre 2008)

ça arrive ça.. j'ai voulu écouter un CD tout neuf, la mini-chaine l'a refusé, le MBP aussi, il l'a totalement ignoré, et j'ai du me souvenir comment on sortait un CD... et, sur mon autre portable, sous Linux, j'ai pu enfin l'écouter !! Bizarreries de ce genre d'objet


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Septembre 2008)

Bon, on entre dans l'aléatoire, le mystique, le sectaire, le vaudou, le n'golo golo... :rateau:

Je me retire sur la pointe des pieds.
Pour l'instant, la crise est passée. J'attends la prochaine...
Faut-il poser un crucifix sur son Mac, tous les soirs, avant d'aller se coucher ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

sainte Rita
ou ca

très bonne adresse


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> sainte Rita
> ou ca
> 
> très bonne adresse


----------

